
Microsoft now has $50 billion burning a hole in its pocket - breily
http://venturebeat.com/2008/05/03/microsoft-now-has-50-billion-burning-a-hole-in-its-pocket/
======
a-priori
I think it's far more likely they'll invest that money into product
development rather than spending it on acquiring someone.

~~~
edw519
AOL?

